# Mullet Run Orlando Fishing Report 93016



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Great report. Orlando is not near mullet or the ocean


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

Here's a local mullet report for u then...I did a lil solo afternoon trip ystrdy in the 3 sisters area of edgewater.saw 3 giant schools of large mullet cruising the shoreline.caught 3 big jacks on super light tackle.that was enough for me!moved on after that.the porpoises were blasting the first 2 schools.awsm to watch!


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

glad you had a good day!


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

Any day fishing is great!was more of a response to permitchaser.every body likes a little ass...nobody likes a smart ass!you always have such nice reports,keep em coming!


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

thank you for the kind words.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

nsbkiter said:


> Any day fishing is great!was more of a response to permitchaser.every body likes a little ass...nobody likes a smart ass!you always have such nice reports,keep em coming!


Glad you saw some and love those Jacks. How far from Orlando are those mullet


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Great content and report John!

Ted


----------

